# Turn your jeans inside out...



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 31, 2014)

…because we're headed to 2015 without a Delorian!

Flying cars? Check!
Ladies in spandex? Check!
Holographic sharks? Hoverboards? Self-drying jackets? Check, check, and meh!






I could do without the stupid looking rainbow hats, but anything is better than that cyboplasm epidemic from five years ago.

(5 rep points for the first to post what I'm referencing in that last sentence.)


----------



## Philster401 (Dec 31, 2014)

Street fighter 2010


----------



## Philster401 (Dec 31, 2014)

Btw i did have to look it up though, don't know if  that's cheating.


----------



## Incanus (Dec 31, 2014)

Does it have to do with finishing the game Street Fighter 2010?  And nothing at all to do with Back to the Future, part II?


----------



## Incanus (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm looking forward to insta-hydrating some pizza next year, too... (or however they termed it)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 31, 2014)

Google isn't cheating. I cheated by giving Incanus rep points even though he posted SF2010 second, but he knew the reference is from the game's ending.

The commonality is that SF2010 and Back to the Future II are both creative works I loved in the 80s (well, 1989… so, one of the 80s)—and both had visions of this decade that looked more like 2029, assuming the Terminator movies are accurate.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 31, 2014)

2014, you got three hours to make like a tree… and get outta here.



Okay, got all the Back to the Future stuff out of my system now. Back to celebrating. Happy New Year, fellow MS members!


----------



## Philster401 (Dec 31, 2014)

And SP has 3 hours to prove you wrong.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 31, 2014)

Five. He's in Pacific time.


----------



## Philster401 (Dec 31, 2014)

Ah ok still i doubt he will make it back online in the next 5 hours.


----------



## Nimue (Jan 1, 2015)

At least we stopped doing Jaws a while ago.  Best of everything to you guys!  I had a great New Year's Eve and hopefully a great rest of 2015 will follow.

GET SOME GODDAMN WRITING DONE


----------

